
Threat Modelling and Infrastructure Risk Assessment - kirillzubovsky
https://swiftype.engineering/threat-modelling-and-infrastructure-risk-assessment-at-swiftype-6c1b337c7df1
======
kirillzubovsky
I've worked with Oleksiy while he was hashing out this process the first time
and it was definitely a colossal effort, which without his dedication would've
not been possible. Definitely the guide to reference if you are going through
a similar process; or maybe just call him up and upload some evergreen to help
your company succeed :)

